# BLASC-Installationsproblem ²



## cheborowitz (13. Juni 2006)

Hi all,
ich habe mir den BLASC-Webinstaller runtergeladen. naja, ich klick munter auf weiter, usw. Verknüpfungen etc werden auch überall hingemacht. nur fehlen alle dateien von BLASC, bis auf die UNINSTALL-Datei.

wie is das möglich, und gibt es auch irgendwo eine non-web-installer-version von blasc? oder einen lösungsvorschlag?
wär rießig. 

gruß,
lucas


----------



## b4cK` (13. Juni 2006)

hab genau das gleiche problem -.- ...   nur diese Uninstall.exe ist vorhanden...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JokerGermany (13. Juni 2006)

cheborowitz schrieb:


> Hi all,
> ich habe mir den BLASC-Webinstaller runtergeladen. naja, ich klick munter auf weiter, usw. Verknüpfungen etc werden auch überall hingemacht. nur fehlen alle dateien von BLASC, bis auf die UNINSTALL-Datei.
> 
> wie is das möglich, und gibt es auch irgendwo eine non-web-installer-version von blasc? oder einen lösungsvorschlag?
> wär rießig.



Wenn das Problem bis heute abend nicht gelöst ist, dann lade ich mal meinen Blasc Ordner hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tursuil (13. Juni 2006)

JokerGermany schrieb:


> Wenn das Problem bis heute abend nicht gelöst ist, dann lade ich mal meinen Blasc Ordner hoch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das wäre wirklich nett! Versuche auch schon seit 2 Tagen Blasc zu installieren, doch scheinbar sind ja die Server down...


----------



## Andurin1 (13. Juni 2006)

Hi Leute,
das gleiche Problem hab ich auch.
Schade, daß noch niemand die Lösung ins Forum gesetzt hat  :sad:


----------



## Calis01 (13. Juni 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich bin auch Ratlos. Habe Blasc immer genutzt und nach Rechnerneuinstallation funktioniert es nicht mehr.  Wo liegt das Problem. Bei der Installation wenn der bereich Conecting kommt wird sofort abgebrochen was sicher mit einem Serverdown zu tuhen hat. Aber schon seit einigen Tagen wie ich hier im Forum sehe. 

Bitte um kurze Anwort. 

Gruss
Patryn (Aman Thul)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[


----------



## B3N (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schau mir das grad mal an und geb das ggd. an unsere Server-Admins weiter.

*Update:*

Ich hab euch mal eine Standalone-Version aufgesetzt, versucht es mal mit der, alles was da nicht enthalten ist, bekommt ihr über Update. z.B. der Profiler.

Link: BLASC_Setup_Standalone.exe


----------



## joshivince (13. Juni 2006)

DANKE!
Damit gehts!!!!!


----------



## Harag (13. Juni 2006)

aber das hier keiner die Suchfunktion kennt, lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## joshivince (13. Juni 2006)

Meinst du mich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

